# Standing Vs. Sitting on Sprints



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

Usually, timing is everything when it comes to sprints. I remember watching the TDF when Robbie McEwen took the first stage after trailing from way behind. Fabian Cancellara took stage 7 (?) sitting down and blew the rest of the peloton (from my understanding, he is a time trial specialist, which played a roll in that win).

I would like to start standing on my sprints. I've always sat and just hammered it out. Doing so, I am able to reach 37ish top speeds.

I've tried it before (standing) and noticed that I feel the burn coming on very quickly (obviously).

I believe a combination of both Sitting and Standing would be a good tactics.

Right now I can not reach 37ish when standing. Is that just because I need to put for emphasis sprint training?

I've tried (53 - 11) going 5 mph and then bursting out the saddle etc. Should I continue to do that?

Thx RBR's


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

You don't want to have to change gears in the middle of white knuckle sprint. The momentary lapse in power transfer will send you to the back of the pack. That being said you'll more than likely be starting out the final surge in a gear that you won't be able to spin, so you'll have to get out of the saddle to turn the pedals. 

The typical sprinting position is far different than the climbing position. In the sprinting position you want to maintain smooth aero so get in the drops and keep the back flat. Like in a standing climb you are going to want your hips directly over the down stroke of the pedals. On a climb your body moves forward to account for the gradient of the road. If you ride a long nose saddle or have a positive KOP you may have an issue with the saddle knocking between your thighs as the bike rocks with the pedal strokes. A little rocking is fine, a lot of rocking is bad. If your super serious about being a sprinting specialist then you may want to change your saddle position to get it away from your thighs. 

The key is staying aero while still outputting serious wattage. Wind resistance increases with speed so often times aero beats watts in sprint.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Different kinds of sprints*



talentous said:


> I remember watching the TDF when Robbie McEwen took the first stage after trailing from way behind. Fabian Cancellara took stage 7 (?) sitting down and blew the rest of the peloton (from my understanding, he is a time trial specialist, which played a roll in that win).


You will notice that McEwen stands for his short burst runs for the line. What Cancellara did was not really a sprint - he put his head down and did a time trial for the last km. Most people would say that a sprint is 300 meters or less, and for that distance most people would be standing. The longer the distance, the more likely you will remain seated. You have to gauge your effort, and therefore whether you are standing or sitting, to the details of the sprint. Watch a leadout train: everyone remains seated as they pull their sprinter to the line (they are essentially time trialling) and then the sprinters are standing up for the last 200 meters or so.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Interesting question.*

I'd say there might be a draw between sprinting out of the saddle and seated. Out of the saddle you're in a big gear that you hope to accelerate very fast in, with a minimum of pedal strokes before your legs burn up. Seated, you can choose a smaller gear because the idea is to be spinning out in it at the finish, hopefully going faster than everyone else.

For many reasons a confirmed spinner, I've always been able to accelerate from 18 or 20 mph to 35, in 53-15, winding out the gear to 150 rpm with aerobic slow twitch muscle fibers, rather than standing on 53-13 or 12 and jamming down on the pedals using the fast twitch fibers in the quads. I can deliver more power seated at high cadence than standing at lower cadence.

When their cadence gets high enough for their legs to "stay on top of the crank," I've seen sprinters sitting down and continue accelerating to the line.

So I think there are two different strategies for sprinting, depending on what kind of muscles the rider has trained. Slow twitch would definitely be a time trialer, and fast twitch a sprint specialist, but the actual acceleration times might be the same.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just shift...maybe have DA plays a part here but i can tell you right now it still shifts fine under full load. It shifts crisp and quickly. I know this because its the only place i can win a race, i'll lose on the hills, i'll keep up on the flats, and i'll knock you on your ass in a sprint. But It has alot to do with personal preferance, and how you ride in general. I can tell you i have to shift 3 times in my all out sprint. I have it down to pretty much a science and i know when to go where for me. The best way to find out how to get the best sprint that works for you is to do it. There is absolutely no other way to tell for sure.


----------

